# Florida Keys



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a trip planned to Islamorada in a few weeks. I have fished there may times. January is great for Sails, Kings and wahoo. If anyone else is going to be in the neighborhood and would like to split some offshore, bottom or back country charters please let me know. For those that have not battled an 80 lb sailfish on 14 lb test spinning gear, this is your chance.

I know some great captains but am always happy to try out someone new for the offshore or bottom fish. We usually fish out of Whale Harbor. My back country guy has been treating me right for 20+ years so I would want to talk you in to using him.

Its not too late to plan. I will be down 1/11-1/18.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Your a little to early for me !!! I will not be in the Keys until 2/16. We go to Daytona for the race and then the Keys for a few weeks and then stop on the west coast of Fla for 4 or 5 days to visit family and friends. I used to stay in Islamorda. Now we stay In Cudjoe Key !! Plus a have two friends with boats there !! We just usally fish Yellow Tails & Groupers. Good Luck !


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i will be in key largo in march and trying to find a good guide . wold love and tips. I mostly want to snook fish


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

brewkettle,

A good friend of mine from college has a place in Islamorada (right at mile 75). His family has owned the place for long time. He just left Saturday and will be there for couple weeks. Been down there a couple times in the last few years and have used a couple different guides. I don't remember their names but I can find out. I think I have their business cards at home. Caught my first 100lb+ Tarpon on our last trip!

Who is your backwater guy?

I'm going to try to make it over to the Brew Kettle soon (I'm assuming you are some how affiliated with the Strongsville Brew Kettle). Friends/Family go there quite often.

Enjoy your trip!

Jon


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Well it looks like there are no OGF'ers on the Island that week. 

I'll make sure I post some pics when I get back.

My Back Country guide is John Gargan. His email is [email protected]

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fishin4five said:


> brewkettle,
> 
> A good friend of mine from college has a place in Islamorada (right at mile 75). His family has owned the place for long time. He just left Saturday and will be there for couple weeks. Been down there a couple times in the last few years and have used a couple different guides. I don't remember their names but I can find out. I think I have their business cards at home. Caught my first 100lb+ Tarpon on our last trip!
> 
> ...


Chris is the owner of the Brewkettle and if you haven't been there GO THERE, the food and the beer will knock your socks off, just awesome.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

So I suck at taking pictures. I am always worried about the salt water eating my camera as they often do and forget to take it out when the opportunity arises.

I fished 4 straight days.

Tuesday-Head Boat out of Bud and Marys- 12 Yellowtail snapper, a 20 pound King Mackeral, a 3 lb Mangrove snapper and some misc trash fish.

Wednesday- Back country trip to the Everglades with Capt. John Gargan. Windy and cool. Saw a Bald Eagle, Pink Flamingos, Osprey, Roseate Spoonbills, White Pelicans and dozens of other bird species. Caught snook, jack cravelle, bar jacks, sea trout, lady fish, mangrove snapper and others I cannot even remember.

Thursday-Full day offshore with a crabby German guy and his girlfriend. I don't think he liked it when the mate, captain and myself all gave him S#@* for bringing bananas on board. We hooked 4 sail, lost them all. Hooked around 10 kings, I think we boated 2. 2 nice Mutton snapper and a huge yellowtail actually made it in the cooler. I Hate Bananas On Boats!

Friday-Half Day afternoon with a really cool French Canadian Couple. NO FREAKIN BANANAS ON BOARD! Started off with a great 25+ lb Black Grouper. Lots of kings in the cooler 8 or more (including a 40+ lb'er). A couple more short groupers and landed 2 of the 3 sails we hooked. All 3 sails came into the baits (live Ballyhoo) at the same time, so we had a triple hookup. Beautiful chaos. One of them spooled me with 500 yards of 20 lb test. I think he is still heading for Cuba with 1/3 of a mile of mono behind him! It was awesome! We took a 6 foot wave over the transom as Captain Merv tried to back the 44' Hatteras down on him.

I have fished Mexico, Belize, Bermuda, New York, the Outer Banks and Costa Rica. Nothing compares to Islamorada. I am ready to leave tomorrow if anyone wants to go!

I will try to put up a couple of pix later today

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry, no fish. but cool pics


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like a kick a$$ trip!!! Nice Rogue Dead Guy Ale sweatshirt! I love that stuff!


----------

